# Quitting smoking... again.



## parkerdog (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm on day 2 without a cigarrette and it's getting rough. 

I've quit before, once for 6 years but like an idiot I started again and this time seems rougher than before.

Any success stories out there to give me inspiration?

Tips, tricks?


----------



## Dragonman (Apr 26, 2012)

All I can say is good luck. I have quit several times in the past and then always find myself lighting up over some kind of stressful event.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2012)

I quit and you can too. I'm weak........ But look at this picture and remind yourself of the pain if God forbid you come down with Lung Cancer.

These are the only two pictures you need. Get some gum, not the minty stuff, a big wad of Big League Chew or Hubba Bubba!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 26, 2012)

Goodluck bro!! you can do it i did it man i just picked up a new habit to replace it  coffee!!!!!!!! lol lots and lots of coffee, i'v never crapped so good in my life!


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> I quit and you can too. I'm weak........ But look at this picture and remind yourself of the pain if God forbid you come down with Lung Cancer.
> 
> These are the only two pictures you need. Get some gum, not the minty stuff, a big wad of Big League Chew or Hubba Bubba!



Ironic you mention that, they just took the lower left lobe from my sisters lung 1.5 months ago. Carcinoid tumour. She doesn't smoke or drink, doctor said it just happens.


----------



## nomowork (Apr 26, 2012)

I quit many times before too but finally stopped smoking 22 years ago while smoking three packs a day! If you're motivated enough, you can do it. My motivation was the death of Sammy Davis Jr. He was one of my favorite performers.

I substituted cancer sticks with sunflower seeds. It was messy, but it was worth it. I have since kicked the sunflower seed addiction too.

Good luck!


----------



## Beefer (Apr 26, 2012)

Was just talking to a guy about quitting smoking. He did it by eating one of those Atomic Red Hot candies everytime he got the desire. He would suck on it until he couldn't anymore, and that took his mind off the craving. He said after a couple of weeks, he was done. 

Even though it's an addiction, I think most of the time we some it is because of habit; get on the phone, light up, get in the car, light up, have a cup of coffee, light up, or whatever your habit is. Just find a new habit to replace the cigarette. He actually got me thinking about quitting. Been smoking for 30 yrs this year, and never really attempted whole-heartedly.

Keep us informed, and good luck!


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 26, 2012)

the first time i quit it was for 10 years.then started again for 3,then quit again going on 5 years now.i bought my g3 with the money i saved,and the wife can't complain because she was supposed to quit with me.she still smokes but i'm determined to never smoke again whether she quits or not.set yourself a goal to work towards,it really helps to focus your determination and if you really want to quit because you want to ,not because you're told to you will succeed.my sister has emphysema,but wont quit.she just doesn't want to. :?


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 27, 2012)

Day three....... Hasn't been so bad... (what I remember of it).

Have I mentioned I have a prescription for valium for back spasms? Works wonders for taking the edgo off of wanting a cig. as well! lol I've found my habit replacement for smoking! YAY 

But seriously, it's not too bad. Mainly like everyone else, after meals or after finishing up a chore etc. is the roughest. ( and sitting in front of the computer)


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 27, 2012)

fyi those stop smoking pills like champix are low grade anti depressants.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 27, 2012)

WATER!

Screw all that other crap, they are nothing more than a crutch, a substitute for smoking, and apoor substitute at that. The best way to quite is to quite and forget about it. IF you need something to do to simulate smoking, drink water. Hand to mouth action, healthy, water is good for you, and the best part, its free. On the plus side, water will clean your body of nicotine faster than anything else in the world. FACT!


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 30, 2012)

Day 6, but who's counting......... I must admit it seems to be getting better. (after I've chewed up all the pens on my desk) One place I read that the nicotine is out after 72 hours and you are just dealing with the craving/habit.

Need to pick up a new habit that doesn't involve snacking... hmmm I hear smoking keeps you from eating a lot! LOL


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 30, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> Day 6, but who's counting......... I must admit it seems to be getting better. (after I've chewed up all the pens on my desk) One place I read that the nicotine is out after 72 hours and you are just dealing with the craving/habit.
> 
> Need to pick up a new habit that doesn't involve snacking... hmmm I hear smoking keeps you from eating a lot! LOL



Awesome man! I know it's hard. I quit about 2 years ago when my wife got pregnant. Once you are past the initial nicotine craving it's all about the habits! I used to smoke when I'd do certain things; I'd always light one up when I got into the car, after a meal, etc. I guess I'm lucky because I quit habitually smoking cold turkey. When I'd get in the car, or after a meal, or any event that I would normally light one up I'd put in a stick of gum instead. I still have a cigarette occasionally (like 1 every couple months) but nothing that would keep me needing to. Now I need to work on quitting the dip! I've dipped for years, I didn't switch to it when I stopped smoking. Same thing though, I love to put in a dip when I'm fishing or watching TV (which I do both a good bit!). Told myself after these last two cans I have I'm not buying any more no matter how bad I want to!

Keep going though, you're doing it!


----------



## Hanr3 (May 1, 2012)

Drinking water is an easy habit, simulates the hand to mouth, prevents eating, especially snack food.


----------



## parkerdog (May 1, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Drinking water is an easy habit, simulates the hand to mouth, prevents eating, especially snack food.




I drink lots of water already. Sitting in front of me on my desk is a bottle of water, drank lots while smoking too. Anymore and I'll be waterlogged. LOL


----------



## parkerdog (May 1, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Day 6, but who's counting......... I must admit it seems to be getting better. (after I've chewed up all the pens on my desk) One place I read that the nicotine is out after 72 hours and you are just dealing with the craving/habit.
> ...




Local guy to me just had most of his lower face removed earlier this year from cancer. Chewed for years. That would keep me from chewing. I guess you don't think about lung cancer as much because you can't see it.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (May 1, 2012)

I quit after 18 years of pack-a-day smoking with that Chantix drug

After 4 days, i didn't even want one, and after the one month prescription was up, i was done!

Now, 3 years later, i still occasionally will want a smoke, but will not act on the urge.

While on the Chantix, i still went out on smoke breaks with co-workers, but didn't smoke. I was able to stand with my 2 buddies while they smoked and i didn't even get bothered by it.

Nowadays, sometimes i smell them in the air and hate it, sometimes it makes me want one, but still, something stops me from actually acting on it.

Before i tried chantix, i tried several thing including: cold turkey, nicotine gums, patches... Nothing else worked for me...

Good luck!


----------



## BillG (May 5, 2012)

Keep at it.

I quit on January 6th of this year. I had done it before for two years about seventeen years ago. Life changing situation had me at it again. 

Forget me, this is about you. When you feel the urge tell yourself you don't need it. 

Habits are hard to break. Strong willed and minded people can do anything.

Good Luck =D>


----------



## parkerdog (May 5, 2012)

BillG said:


> Keep at it.
> 
> I quit on January 6th of this year. I had done it before for two years about seventeen years ago. Life changing situation had me at it again.
> 
> ...



So far I've stuck to my guns. Of course I'm a hermit now because I'm staying away from where other people smoke. Like the coffee shop in the morning. 

My personal challenge right now is my buddy left some very nice cigars here a while back. I don't like cigars but the little voice in the back of my head is saying....go ahead do it.. if nothing else just chew on it without lighting it. Like you said I just keep telling myself I don't need it... Valium takes the edge off too.


----------



## Dragonman (May 7, 2012)

How you holding up. Still cig free? My wife is on me about my smoking and the cost and my health. I am trying to cut back, 3 packs a day is a bit much and expensive.


----------



## parkerdog (May 7, 2012)

Dragonman said:


> How you holding up. Still cig free? My wife is on me about my smoking and the cost and my health. I am trying to cut back, 3 packs a day is a bit much and expensive.



Still no cigs! Wow, I couldn't afford your habit! I bought mine by the pack so figured roughly $150 a month. If I had your habit and quit, I'd be driving a new truck! lol

My health has a lot to do with it too. I was developing a pretty bad wheeze.


----------



## JMichael (May 7, 2012)

I quit a 2 pack a day habit on 2 different occasions in the past, for 6 months each time. The first time I started back over a stressful situation. The second time I was with a group of friends having a few drinks and told myself I could have just one. You can guess how that turned out. Those times I had used Nicoderm and Chantix to help me quit. 

This time I quit cold turkey and have been quit for just over 2 months now. I'm still getting intermittent cravings for one about 3 times a day lately, but the craving only last about 2 seconds and then it's gone. It's not hard to deal with but very annoying. Hang in there and hopefully we'll both be successful.


----------



## Dragonman (May 7, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> Wow, I couldn't afford your habit!




To be honest I cant either, In the last week I have cut down to 2 packs +\-. If i can ween my self down to 1.5 a day and do that for a week or so I MIGHT try to quit again.

Congrats to you for sticking with it. =D> =D>


----------



## bcbouy (May 7, 2012)

150 a month??.canadian cigs are 9.50 a pack. pack and a half a day ,30 days a month.over 400 bucks.now you know how i bought a new boat,and why i had incentive to quit :LOL2:


----------



## Dragonman (May 7, 2012)

Yep, they are going up another dollar here in Illinois soon not sure what day. that will put name brand cigs at over $6.00 and and some of the lesser quality's at over $5.00. The wife wants to set a date to quit, not sure if Im ready yet. Still thinking on it.....


I remember taking puffs from my moms cigs when I was little, by 12 I was smoking a pack a week. at 16 it was a pack a day of American Eagles for a whopping $.99 / $1.05 with tax. Back then they sold cigs to anyone, No age requirement or may be it just was not enforced.


----------



## parkerdog (May 7, 2012)

Dragonman said:


> Yep, they are going up another dollar here in Illinois soon not sure what day. that will put name brand cigs at over $6.00 and and some of the lesser quality's at over $5.00. The wife wants to set a date to quit, not sure if Im ready yet. Still thinking on it.....
> 
> 
> I remember taking puffs from my moms cigs when I was little, by 12 I was smoking a pack a week. at 16 it was a pack a day of American Eagles for a whopping $.99 / $1.05 with tax. Back then they sold cigs to anyone, No age requirement or may be it just was not enforced.



It was detassling corn that done me in! LOL I still remember the name of the guy that was our crew boss. He started me on the path by giving me a smoke every now and then when we would be standing around waiting for the rest of the people to get out of the field. 

14 years old, who could say no? Wanted to look cool with the other guys! Marlboro reds. Then when I started driving at 16 it made it easier to get them and have a place to smoke, it was all over. Switched to salem lights menthols sometime in my 20's because a guy I rode to work with smoked them and kept a carton in his truck so if I run out I'd get a pack off of him so we wouldn't have to stop on the way home from work.

This last time it was marlboro light menthol because when I moved back home here and started again that's what my buddy smoked. 

I even received some coupons for those the other day......How do they know???


----------



## parkerdog (May 7, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> 150 a month??.canadian cigs are 9.50 a pack. pack and a half a day ,30 days a month.over 400 bucks.now you know how i bought a new boat,and why i had incentive to quit :LOL2:



$9.50? OUCH. The exchange rate is pretty close to even anymore too isn't it? Gotta fund that free health care somehow. There's still a tavern down the road from me that sells them out of a machine for $6.00. Didn't know anything about the increase that dragonman talked about so that will probably put a stop to that.

Is your packages still 20 in a pack?

I know my ex-wife had said that she thought cigarettes were cheaper here than Australia but she was used to buying them in packs of 50 though.


----------



## Dragonman (May 7, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > 150 a month??.canadian cigs are 9.50 a pack. pack and a half a day ,30 days a month.over 400 bucks.now you know how i bought a new boat,and why i had incentive to quit :LOL2:
> ...




I asked my wife about that tax and she said that it has not passed the state house yet. Sorry I did not mean to misinform you.


----------



## bcbouy (May 8, 2012)

western canadians smoke 20 in a pack.easterners smoke 25 in a pack.also out there a case of beer is 24. west is 12 :?


----------



## parkerdog (May 12, 2012)

Still no smoking but it's been raining here today so I've been watching movies all day. 

MAN, you just don't realize how many movies feature someone smoking and how good they make it look!!

Talk about making life difficult! LOL


----------



## Dragonman (May 12, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> That is great man!!!! Keep going, you can make it.


----------



## Coach d (May 13, 2012)

Bought my brother the electric cigarette thing for Christmas. He loves it. Gives him something to do with his oral fixation and gives him that shot of nicotine. Health concerns were why I did it. Want him to be with us for a while longer and not drop dead around his current age (40). His boys need him and my boys and 6 month old daughter need their uncle.


----------



## arcticwhiteGT (May 19, 2012)

Good luck man...I've quit several times, but I have come to realize that I will never be able to quit until I get out of the Army.. too stressful. Have you ever tried those E-cigs? a friend of mine bought one called "blue" and he never picked up another cig again. And you can actually get singles at places like walgreens to try them before you buy the whole kit


----------



## parkerdog (May 19, 2012)

arcticwhiteGT said:


> Good luck man...I've quit several times, but I have come to realize that I will never be able to quit until I get out of the Army.. too stressful. Have you ever tried those E-cigs? a friend of mine bought one called "blue" and he never picked up another cig again. And you can actually get singles at places like walgreens to try them before you buy the whole kit



I'm finding if I don't leave the house and stay away from people it helps! LOL

Seriously though I'm doing good. Cold turkey will be close to a month soon I think. I'm afraid I might not like the electric. and get used to the habit and just have a "couple regular" then I'd be right back where I was.


----------



## dougdad (May 20, 2012)

Hang in there Parkerdog, I did it 8 years ago, cold turkey, was not easy but after the first week it gets easier, then you only have to resist that occasional urge to take one, and it will happen, but, if you are lucky it will make you sick to your stomach as it does me. Getter done man, you can do this!!


----------



## gmoney (May 22, 2012)

Buy this book to help you quit https://www.amazon.com/Allen-Carrs-...2155/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337733093&sr=8-1

My girlfriends sister read it after smoking for 17 years and quit cold turkey and hasn't turned back. Apparently it's magical


----------



## Dragonman (May 29, 2012)

How you doing?? Still not smoking? My wife has talked me into trying to quit again. Started the Chantix pill today. Her lure to get me to agree? The money we spend on smokes can be put in a new/used bigger boat fund 8) . Im going to give it a try. Wish us luck.


----------



## parkerdog (May 29, 2012)

Dragonman said:


> How you doing?? Still not smoking? My wife has talked me into trying to quit again. Started the Chantix pill today. Her lure to get me to agree? The money we spend on smokes can be put in a new/used bigger boat fund 8) . Im going to give it a try. Wish us luck.



Good Luck! 

Knock on wood I seem to be doing good. I was around people smoking this weekend and it didn't bother me. I didn't even have the urge really.

The only thing saving me I suspect is that I don't drink anymore. I quit that back in Feb. sometime. The last time I had quit smoking was for six years and then I moved back here where I grew up and started running around with my old high school buddies drinking and it was "Hey, give me one of those!". Downside though is I am somewhat of a hermit now to stay away from them.! 

It really is true when they say you have to change your habits and find replacements.

Now if I could just start eating better (healthier, less) I'd be a new man! LOL

I forgot to mention that back when I did my 6 year stint of no smoking I was going through a divorce and my incentive back then was ...."There was no way that $%#%^$ was going to get me smoking again!"


----------



## JMichael (May 30, 2012)

Hang in there guys, I know we can do this. I'm coming up on 3 months of smoke free this weekend. I've never managed to go more than 6 months before starting back in the past. I've also gained about 10 lbs so far but I figure I'll fight that battle once I'm sure I've won the current war. I've been surprised at how well things have gone since I did it cold turkey this time. I don't have any problems being around smokers but sitting here late at night on the computer can be tough some times. Just keep reminding yourself how much better you'll feel and all the money you can use for better causes.


----------



## set da hook (May 30, 2012)

Back in 1986 my family and I had breakfast in a diner left there got in the van and I lit up one cig then another one now I had one in each hand. I looked at the two cigs. opened the window through the two out plus the new pack and the lighter. I HAVEN'T MISSED THEM SINCE. Honest to God it scared the he-- out of me. Look at smoking as a DEATH SENTENCE. AL


----------



## parkerdog (May 30, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Hang in there guys, I know we can do this. I'm coming up on 3 months of smoke free this weekend. I've never managed to go more than 6 months before starting back in the past. I've also gained about 10 lbs so far but I figure I'll fight that battle once I'm sure I've won the current war. I've been surprised at how well things have gone since I did it cold turkey this time. I don't have any problems being around smokers but sitting here late at night on the computer can be tough some times. Just keep reminding yourself how much better you'll feel and all the money you can use for better causes.



My computer is in an upstairs room that gets warmer than the rest of the house when I'm not in it and the door is shut. Anyway, when I first come up here now it still has a faint odor of an ashtray and it's starting to bug me! Not to want a cigarette but just the nasty smell!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 2, 2012)

must be the year to give them up i 2 was doing 2 to 3 packs a day stoped in febuary .i sure would love to light one up right now get that feeling eevery now and then .longest i have gone without one in the past 40 years is 6 months hopefuly ill do better this time, i have a pack thats beeen open for 5 months that i carry with me if i lite up it will be one of the old dried out ones that make me sick .congrads to all that have given them up


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 2, 2012)

hardwatergrampa said:


> must be the year to give them up i 2 was doing 2 to 3 packs a day stoped in febuary .i sure would love to light one up right now get that feeling eevery now and then .longest i have gone without one in the past 40 years is 6 months hopefuly ill do better this time, i have a pack thats beeen open for 5 months that i carry with me if i lite up it will be one of the old dried out ones that make me sick .congrads to all that have given them up



I noticed your name and reminded me of my grandpa. Doc. told him to quit drinking and cut back on his cigarettes. He was able to quit the booze but best he could do on cigs was switch from camel no-filter to winstons. Sadly it was too little too late. Liver cancer got him.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 3, 2012)

How's everyone doing on the no smokes? I'm still cold turkey since Apr. 24th! I'm over the hump I think. Very rarely I'll get the desire for a cigarette but I fight it and remember how bad I was wheezing before. 

My only concern now is that I had stopped before for 6 years and started back up. But no beers since feb. so that hopefully will take care of that trigger!


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, no one answered back in August when I asked. How's the no smoking going for the guys that were quitting?

Thankfully I still haven't had one. I'm not even craving one (knock on wood).

Still haven't seen an excess of money though! LOL Makes me wonder how I afforded it before.

Anyone still on the wagon so to speak with me?


----------



## DanMC (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, you can do it !, i quit more than 17 years ago...and i can tell you what helped me : I tried the worst smokes i could think of just to irritate myself....i started smoking menthol smokes...i hated them so much that after two packs i decided that was it for me me...back then smokes in Alberta (Canada) were nearly $4 for a pack,now i think they go for like $12 a 25 cigarettes pack (so i heard).
Good Luck and drop the stinky habit !
Dan

P.S. I heard that in Australia cigarettes will all be in a just plain white packaging with only a warning and a cancer related picture ! ...no more fancy packaging but cancerous lung,gums and throat pictures...yakk.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 11, 2012)

I quit March 4th so 8 months and counting and still hanging in there with ya parkerdog. The real urges to light one up have long gone but I still get these little rushes of a sort. It's like a short breeze blowing past you, where you get this sensation that makes you think about smoking but not really an urge to light one, and as fast as you get it, it's gone. 

What differences have you noticed if any. First thing I noticed was the weight gain. LoL I also noticed I don't have any where near as bad a problem with getting winded when doing physical things. I've also noticed that for some strange reason, I sneeze a lot more than I ever did before quitting. I know that sounds strange but the only thing I can think is that maybe my smeller is more sensitive to things now that it's not stuffed up with nicotine and smoke residue. :lol:

P.S. I didn't see the update back in Aug or I would have responded then.


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 11, 2012)

JMichael said:


> I quit March 4th so 8 months and counting and still hanging in there with ya parkerdog. The real urges to light one up have long gone but I still get these little rushes of a sort. It's like a short breeze blowing past you, where you get this sensation that makes you think about smoking but not really an urge to light one, and as fast as you get it, it's gone.
> 
> What differences have you noticed if any. First thing I noticed was the weight gain. LoL I also noticed I don't have any where near as bad a problem with getting winded when doing physical things. I've also noticed that for some strange reason, I sneeze a lot more than I ever did before quitting. I know that sounds strange but the only thing I can think is that maybe my smeller is more sensitive to things now that it's not stuffed up with nicotine and smoke residue. :lol:
> 
> P.S. I didn't see the update back in Aug or I would have responded then.



I used to wheeze breathing in and out. That has gotten better which I'm pretty happy about and I'm not coughing as much trying to clear everything out. 

Makes for a more pleasant morning when you start out the day NOT trying to cough out a lung! LOL

Now to work on the weight... sigh I feel like I've bought a fixer upper and remodeling on a budget.. lol


----------



## nomowork (Nov 11, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> Now to work on the weight... sigh I feel like I've bought a fixer upper and remodeling on a budget.. lol



Muscles weigh more than fat!

Congratulations!


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 11, 2012)

It'll be 15 years, end of this month, since I quit. I was 1.5 packs for 30 years and said I would quit when my first kid was born. Took me 10 years and sevearl attempts until, one day I just decieded I didn't want to feel that way anymore.

When you want to you will. And when you do it then, you'll likely never go back. Good luk and keep at it. 8)


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Don't quit . . . if you thought it was such a good idea to start . . . stick with it! Quitters never win!*


----------



## JMichael (Nov 15, 2012)

I doubt that there are very many smokers or ex smokers that started because they thought it was a good idea. Peer pressure gets the bulk of them started or they just thought it made them look cool at the time.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2013)

Well today is the official 1 year anniversary of when I quit smoking. It's been a struggle at times, but with each month that passes, it has gotten better. I find it amazing that I still get an urge to light one up on rare occasions. The feeling passes very quickly. So quick in fact that the only way I might possibly act on it would be if I had one between my lips and a lighter in my hand at the moment the urge hit. I hope all you have had as good or better success than I have.


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 3, 2013)

After 45 years I quit in October. I've gained some weight, but I'm not coughing any more.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2013)

It was 45 years for me also Gillhunter. I gained 32 lbs over the last year but as of Jan this year I started working to try to take some or all of that back off. I've lost half of it so far. Besides not coughing any more I also don't have that rattling when I do a deep exhale and my sinus's are a lot clearer.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 3, 2013)

after a year food also tastes a lot better (or worse if you can't cook) its been over 5 years for me and i still get the craving every now and then but it goes as quick as it comes, but they get fewer and farther between.i really dislike the smell of a cig now.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 3, 2013)

bcbouy said:


> after a year food also tastes a lot better (or worse if you can't cook) its been over 5 years for me and i still get the craving every now and then but it goes as quick as it comes, but they get fewer and farther between.i really dislike the smell of a cig now.



Same here. I've kind of quit going to the coffee shop in the morning because my clothes reek of cigarettes when I get home. Coffee shop also does duty as the bar in the little town down the road. The no smoking rules are pretty lax around here.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 3, 2013)

I've smoked or chewed for the last 10 years. I've quit smoking twice and chewing once. As of today I am 3 days without tobacco.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 3, 2013)

Bass n flats said:


> I've smoked or chewed for the last 10 years. I've quit smoking twice and chewing once. As of today I am 3 days without tobacco.



It's hard but if I can do it anybody can! I'll have my year without April 24th.


----------

